

Collection of news coverage of police brutality - angersock
https://medium.com/news-politics/when-people-ask-why-i-have-a-problem-with-american-law-enforcement-its-hard-to-come-up-with-a-61c9e423b003

======
angersock
We've had discussion (since flagged off the front page) of abuse of civil
forfeiture.

We've similarly had, in a number of threads, people either shilling for the
state security apparatus or talking about the evil jackbooted thugs who are
going to kill us and eat our babies. In neither case do we do better than some
half-assed anecdotal evidence.

So, I figured it might be worthwhile to actually link to some aggregated
reports. Note that the time period spanned by this collection goes back to the
90s in some cases.

